# Colourful Change of Command Ceremony in Trenton - Elvis+



## Gunner98 (13 Aug 2015)

Things are always entertaining in Trenton:

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

http://www.trentonian.ca/2015/08/11/colourful-command-change-at-cfb-trenton

CFB TRENTON - The first order issued by the new Commanding Officer of Canada`s largest air force base was blunt.

Col. Colin Keiver said any form of sexual harassment or misconduct will not be tolerated at 8 Wing.

Keiver made the commitment during a Change of Command ceremony at the base Tuesday.

Speaking to about 400 Wing personnel on parade, Keiver said he will ensure personnel live up to the recommendations contained in the report authored by former Supreme Court Justice Marie Deschamps.

“The recent report on sexual harassment and sexual misconduct in the CAF is something we must all accept and work towards ensuring there is no tolerance for that kind of behaviour at 8 Wing. Our new Chief of Defence Staff, (CDS) Gen. (Jonathan) Vance, has been crystal clear on this issue.”

Keiver then quoted the CDS.

“Any form of harmful sexual behaviour undermines who we are, is a threat to morale, is a threat to operational readiness and is a threat to this institution. It stops now.”

Keiver is no stranger to 8 Wing. He is the former Commanding Officer of 436 Squadron, known as Canucks Unlimited.

Keiver has logged more than 4,000 hours on the C-130 Hercules, and conducted the first Royal Canadian Air Force’s C-130J on an around-the-world flight through India, South East Asia and the Pacific in the fall 2011.

Keiver praised the men and women of 8 Wing, saying it’s important to carry on the legacy of excellence that started in the 1930s and continued through the Second World War to present.

“We will do so through a strong commitment of professionalism, readiness and leadership. As professionals, we will hold ourselves to high standards and we will hold those who work for us accountable to those standards. We will embody the ethical principles of the Canadian Armed Forces of respect, dignity of all persons, serve Canada before self and respect and obey lawful authority,” said Keiver. “My job is to set clear direction and guidance, your job is to make it happen. Never, ever let the lack of direction be an excuse for inaction.”

Keiver takes over from Brig. Gen. David Lowthian who has been appointed Deputy Commander Force Generation at 1 Canadian Air Division headquarters in Winnipeg.

One of his last orders as Wing Commander was to “stand at ease” prior to taking the podium to address the squadrons on parade.

Lowthian praised base personnel for their professionalism and dedication, saying the power of 8 Wing is its people.

“8 Wing prides itself as the home of air mobility and the centre of excellence for global operations. That is our mission. Time and again we witness our personnel, our equipment and the results of our professionalism and pride along side the Canadian flag anywhere in the world, any time and on any mission,” said Lowthian.

Lowthian described CFB Trenton as the jewel in the RCAF crown.

“Every Canadian Armed Forces deployed operation in the world is directed through Trenton as a launch pad, as a welcome venue, as a life line and mail depot. This is an important base and our members know it. You exemplify the Canadia First Defence Strategy,” said Lowthian.

*The two-hour ceremony wrapped up with a guest appearance by Elvis, driving a bright green Cadillac convertible.

Elvis parked in front of the review podium, leaped from the car and escorted Lowthian and wife Nancy to the waiting Caddy. With music blaring from its speakers and Elvis behind the wheel, the former first couple of CFB Trenton were driven the parade square in a final goodbye.*

*The upbeat Change of Command was marred when local veteran and Frankford resident Jeff Brophy threw his service medals on the parade square at the beginning of the ceremony.

Brophy told The Intelligencer, he was there to protest the appointment of Keiver, who was his former Commanding Officer in June 2012.

Brophy, who ran unsuccessfully for Quinte West council in 2014, was medically released from the Canadian Armed Forces in December 2013.

Military police escorted Brophy from the scene following the incident.*

ernst.kuglin@sunmedia.ca


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (13 Aug 2015)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Things are always entertaining in Trenton:
> 
> Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.
> 
> ...



Hahaha last part makes it sound like a WWE Match.  Vince McMahon shows up to lay the smack down!


----------



## Sparkplugs (18 Aug 2015)

That was a long, hot, sweaty parade. People were taking bets to see if we'd lose more cadets or reg force people. Lost five out of our flight. A 9-hour practice day in the sun the day prior, + wool uniforms + three hours + 40 degree heat + black concrete and tons of standing at attention, it was like watching trees in a storm. The band went down by about fifteen people, poor kids.

I've never been so happy to do march pasts in my life, getting that blood flowing again felt amazing!

Most of us on parade didn't even notice the Brophy thing until we read it in the paper.  

At least it was an interesting day!


----------



## dimsum (18 Aug 2015)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> That was a long, hot, sweaty parade. People were taking bets to see if we'd lose more cadets or reg force people. Lost five out of our flight. A 9-hour practice day in the sun the day prior, + wool uniforms + three hours + 40 degree heat + black concrete and tons of standing at attention, it was like watching trees in a storm. The band went down by about fifteen people, poor kids.
> 
> I've never been so happy to do march pasts in my life, getting that blood flowing again felt amazing!
> 
> ...



It's instances like these when I wonder why there isn't a hot-weather ceremonial uniform for the RCAF or Army that isn't a 2-piece suit.  

We parade in temps that are in the vicinity of Australian summer temperatures, in which the RAAF and Aus Army wear short sleeve DEU with medals for ceremonial functions.  The RAN, which has to be different, have retained high-collar whites for Officers and C/POs, and Square Rig for LS and below.


----------



## Privateer (18 Aug 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> It's instances like these when I wonder why there isn't a hot-weather ceremonial uniform for the RCAF or Army that isn't a 2-piece suit.
> 
> We parade in temps that are in the vicinity of Australian summer temperatures, in which the RAAF and Aus Army wear short sleeve DEU with medals for ceremonial functions.



And Sam Browne belts.  Hmmm...


----------



## dimsum (18 Aug 2015)

Privateer said:
			
		

> And Sam Browne belts.  Hmmm...



Yes, but in this case the Buttons n' Bows (TM) change actually serves a purpose, namely reducing the number of faceplants in warm temps.

....which probably means it won't gain any traction.   :


----------



## PPCLI Guy (18 Aug 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> It's instances like these when I wonder why there isn't a hot-weather ceremonial uniform for the RCAF or Army that isn't a 2-piece suit.



I have a better idea.  How about we stop having giant change of command parades that are two hours long.  How about, instead, we have gatherings where the troops sit comfortably, the old guy says good bye, and the new guy say hi, without torturing the troops in the noon day sun.

I know.....crazy talk.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Aug 2015)

Mad dogs and Englishmen would have nothing of that.


----------



## Kirkhill (18 Aug 2015)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I have a better idea.  How about we stop having giant change of command parades that are two hours long.  How about, instead, we have gatherings where the troops sit comfortably, the old guy says good bye, and the new guy say hi, without torturing the troops in the noon day sun.
> 
> I know.....crazy talk.



Pith on that.....


----------



## cupper (18 Aug 2015)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I have a better idea.  How about we stop having giant change of command parades that are two hours long.  How about, instead, we have gatherings where the troops sit comfortably, the old guy says good bye, and the new guy say hi, without torturing the troops in the noon day sun.
> 
> I know.....crazy talk.



2 minutes in the penalty box for applying logic.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Aug 2015)

That's why I've always appreciated the US Navy style method:

Heads of department gather on the bridge. Oncoming CO walks over to the outgoing one, salutes, say" I relieve you, Sir." Outgoing CO salutes back, say "I stand relieved". They sign the ship's log accordingly, and the outgoing CO walks off the bridge, to be piped ashore one last time (either over the brow or a boat, as the case may be). New CO orders the Heads of department to their station, possibly after a short few words to set the tone of his/her command.

And, voila!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (19 Aug 2015)

There is also the possibility of wearing 3Bs for a change of command.

But I like PPCLI Guy's idea, too.


----------



## cupper (19 Aug 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> That's why I've always appreciated the US Navy style method:
> 
> Heads of department gather on the bridge. Oncoming CO walks over to the outgoing one, salutes, say" I relieve you, Sir." Outgoing CO salutes back, say "I stand relieved". They sign the ship's log accordingly, and the outgoing CO walks off the bridge, to be piped ashore one last time (either over the brow or a boat, as the case may be). New CO orders the Heads of department to their station, possibly after a short few words to set the tone of his/her command.
> 
> And, voila!



That's the Navy for you, relieving themselves all over the place. >


----------



## dimsum (19 Aug 2015)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I have a better idea.  How about we stop having giant change of command parades that are two hours long.  How about, instead, we have gatherings where the troops sit comfortably, the old guy says good bye, and the new guy say hi, without torturing the troops in the noon day sun.
> 
> I know.....crazy talk.



...while wearing an appropriate hot-weather uniform so they're not covered in sweat  :nod:


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Aug 2015)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I have a better idea.  How about we stop having giant change of command parades that are two hours long.  How about, instead, we have gatherings where the troops sit comfortably, the old guy says good bye, and the new guy say hi, without torturing the troops in the noon day sun.
> 
> I know.....crazy talk.



So when are you up for CDS?


----------



## Sparkplugs (19 Aug 2015)

I think anything less than the three hours we were out there would have been good -- as well as maybe saving the speeches from the mayor, honorary colonels, and all of the multitudes of gifts for the reception at the O Mess afterwards -- none of the people on parade were invited except the officers, so that would have been a much better venue for that stuff. Or at least have us in 3B's -- having 30 people hit the pavement is a silly price to pay for the length of that one, imo. I mean, it is what it is, I'm happy it's over, but I hope the next one doesn't have to beat this one's record, haha!


----------



## Pusser (19 Aug 2015)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I have a better idea.  How about we stop having giant change of command parades that are two hours long.  How about, instead, we have gatherings where the troops sit comfortably, the old guy says good bye, and the new guy say hi, without torturing the troops in the noon day sun.
> 
> I know.....crazy talk.



I think there is a happy medium in there.  Make the parade a parade and leave the speeches for the reception afterwards where everybody is comfortable (drink in hand).  Speeches to a crowd of people who are not listening, because all they're thinking about is trying not to keel over, are pointless and cause resentment.

I give a thirty year old example:  

1)  At Christmas one year the Commander of Naval Divisions (who bore a striking resemblance to the Pilsbury Dough Boy) came to review us.  He spent two and a half hours going through the ranks of the parade and then followed it up with a verbose speech, the point of which I cannot for the life of be remember (I'm sure it was about what a great time it was to be in the Navy).  The whole thing put a damper on our planned Christmas party that night.  

2)  Fast forward a few months when the Commander Maritime Forces Pacific (RAdm Edwards) came for our Annual Inspection.  He spent ten minutes going through the ranks and his speech consisted of, "You look great, now let's go up to the mess and talk!"  I don't remember much about what we all discussed (for other reasons :cheers, but I do still remember the advice I received about going to the Texas Bar in Lisbon.  It just so happens I'm going to be in Lisbon (first time) in a number of weeks time...

I think Bob Edwards (RIP) had it right!

On another note, we also need to have proper summer weight dress uniforms.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Aug 2015)

Parades are necessary.  3 hour parades are not.  And 3B is a fine uniform. 

Also: trim the speeches.

:2c:


----------



## Lumber (19 Aug 2015)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I have a better idea.  How about we stop having giant change of command parades that are two hours long.  How about, instead, we have gatherings where the troops sit comfortably, the old guy says good bye, and the new guy say hi, without torturing the troops in the noon day sun.
> 
> I know.....crazy talk.



Did the Army not get the memo? I swear the Navy heads said they would pass it on..

Our summer time Chain-of-Command ceremonies entail dressing up in short-sleeve tropical whites, forming up by department on the flight deck under an awning (which in case you didn't know all ship's carry for events like this). The two COs and Commdore give some speeches, they sign some paper work, then we break into the Moose Milk! 

I had forgotten that "parading" actually meant to march around, and stuff. Crazy....


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Aug 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> I had forgotten that "parading" actually meant to march around, and stuff. Crazy....



It's an "army" thing


----------



## Sparkplugs (19 Aug 2015)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> It's an "army" thing



I think a lot of the wearing of 1As and the length and fanfare was because the Wing Commander was promoted from Col. to BGen shortly before the parade -- they wanted a big party. But I agree -- do the standing at attention stuf, the pennant exchange, the three march pasts and that stuff on parade, and then do the other stuff at the reception.


----------



## dimsum (19 Aug 2015)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I think a lot of the wearing of 1As and the length and fanfare was because the Wing Commander was promoted from Col. to BGen shortly before the parade -- they wanted a big party. But I agree -- do the standing at attention stuf, the pennant exchange, the three march pasts and that stuff on parade, and then do the other stuff at the reception.



I'm sure I'll be crucified by some here, but are 3x march pasts really necessary?  I like the way the Navy does it as Lumber and Pusser (the 2nd example) mentioned previously.  Short, sweet and gets the point across that it's to change commands, not stand around listening to multiple speeches.  

The speeches can be made at the reception.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Aug 2015)

I find the lack of comments on the Elvis here a bit disturbing.


----------



## Pusser (19 Aug 2015)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I find the lack of comments on the Elvis here a bit disturbing.



I gather you're all shook up about it?


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Aug 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'm sure I'll be crucified by some here, but are 3x march pasts really necessary?  I like the way the Navy does it as Lumber and Pusser (the 2nd example) mentioned previously.  Short, sweet and gets the point across that it's to change commands, not stand around listening to multiple speeches.
> 
> The speeches can be made at the reception.


From all the parades I've been on, I never once thought we wasted time with march pasts. The biggest time wasters are waiting for reviewing officer, inspections, presentations, and speeches. Everything else flies by, and if rather march past twice (3rd is when you're leaving so doesn't count) to break up all the standing.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (19 Aug 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> From all the parades I've been on, I never once thought we wasted time with march pasts. The biggest time wasters are waiting for reviewing officer, inspections, presentations, and speeches. Everything else flies by, and if rather march past twice (3rd is when you're leaving so doesn't count) to break up all the standing.



Speeches are the worst.  Especially when so and so thanks everyone under the sun.


----------



## Lumber (19 Aug 2015)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Speeches are the worst.  Especially when so and so thanks everyone under the sun.



It's even worse when politicians get involved. They have to thank everyone multiple times.


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Aug 2015)

Last month for the CoC for the CO 76 Comm Gp HQ was probably the best one.

Everyone sitting in a side room at the Army Officer's Mess.  Nice a cool and close to the bar!

The CoC for 764 Comm Sqn tomorrow is the same format!!


----------



## quadrapiper (19 Aug 2015)

Lumber said:
			
		

> It's even worse when politicians get involved. They have to thank everyone multiple times.


HMCS QUADRA usually invites the local mayors as ROs for one of the summer's grad parades. Chatty characters. Not sure if some of them realize that perhaps half a dozen people on parade live in the area, and that most of them aren't of voting age.


----------



## Sparkplugs (20 Aug 2015)

I was happy with the march pasts overall -- got us moving again, anyway.

The best speech was the last one, "I know I'm the last guy standing between you guys and getting off of this brutally hot parade square, so I'll make this short!" and then it was almost half an hour solid.  :facepalm:

Bah well.

And Elvis cut me off while trying to get off the base so no love, haha, no love!


----------



## Old Sweat (20 Aug 2015)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> I was happy with the march pasts overall -- got us moving again, anyway.
> 
> The best speech was the last one, "I know I'm the last guy standing between you guys and getting off of this brutally hot parade square, so I'll make this short!" and then it was almost half an hour solid.  :facepalm:
> 
> ...



The army would have changed the order of dress a jillion times before the parade: tunics on; tunics off; tunics on; and on and on ad infinitum.


----------



## Robert0288 (21 Aug 2015)

You forgot the gloves on and gloves off part as well.  Doesn't matter if it's +40 or not.


----------



## RCAF Guy at Trenton (27 Aug 2015)

I think the last speech was only 6 or 7 minutes - half an hour is a little harsh.

Everyone once in awhile, it's a good thing to remind ourselves that we're actually in the military as compared to a corporation, which would do something like this in a cafeteria or a boardroom.  Having said that though, we need to do everything we can to minimize the pain involved in terms of both dress and length.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2015)

RCAF Guy at Trenton said:
			
		

> I think the last speech was only 6 or 7 minutes - half an hour is a little harsh.
> 
> Everyone once in awhile, it's a good thing to remind ourselves that we're actually in the military as compared to a corporation, which would do something like this in a cafeteria or a boardroom.  Having said that though, we need to do everything we can to minimize the pain involved in terms of both dress and length.



I think that the discussion so far has covered the major points.  Just because the last speech was only 6 to 7 minutes, does not excuse all the previous speeches being too lengthy under the weather conditions.


----------

